# Better educated



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, maybe not a snob, but defintely better educated. 

Edited - *post content removed*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I also have learned alot here too. Nemo is from a puppy-mill
and I thank God I have not had any problems . He is fully trained, hardly barks, 
and his personality shines through and through. My next puppy ( a girl) I will take a different route.
Nemo is everything I hoped for and more. I think most of us who have Maltese's (puppy-mill)
do not even think about it anymore, they just love them.

Andrea~

Nemo was also 10 weeks when I got him!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OOps sorry for double post.
As I have said before my husband had a Maltese (Tina) who was bought from a mall
in 1986 and died in 2001. Tina by accident was in the backyard and my husbands
aunt's dog was also there and they "Did the wild thing" and Tina gave birth to one puppy .
Frosty is his name and he will be 14 in 2 weeks. My Mother-in-Law kept him. So I really believe it's fate.
Would I recommend a puppy-mill dog "No I would not", but There are no guarantees in life.
Just because you purchase a Maltese for $2,000 or more does not mean you will not face health problems.

Just my humble opinion~

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I think what's nice about knowing your dog's ancestors is having a good idea about how your puppy will turn out. Looks, health and temperment. There are never any guarantees. Then we should consider nature vs nuture. Owners have control of alot of their dogs beauty, health and temperment. In the early 1980's my husband and I purchased a golden retriever from a pet store. We had young children and we heard GR's were great with kids. She had to be a puppymill dog. She was the sweetest, most loving dog in the world and she lived to the ripe old age of 17. She had a heart murmer for 10 years, but it didn't slow her down much. In the late 90's my 18 year old son came home with an 8 week old jack russel terrier from a backyard breeder. I know now that she was way to young! Although I love her dearly, she was a terror of a terrier. I spent $800.00 in training and the only one that got trained was me. Alpha dog to the extreme. She has never had a serious medical condition, but whew, what an exhausting dog! My son since married and took her to live with he and his wife. She is still healthy and trying to be boss of the house. Of course, if I had to do it all over again, I would still bring both of those dogs into my home. Love is love!

Since then with the help of this website and others, I have learned to research breeds and breeders. I think that I have a better chance getting a better all around quality dog from a responsible breeder. I fell in love with Maltese. For the first time I was getting a dog for me and not for my children. I didn't want a larger maltese with bichon in it's background because they produce more puppies or a maltese with the temperment of a terrier or a poodle. I want the loving temperment, beauty and health of a well bred maltese and the only way to up my chances for all of that is finding a puppy with the recommendations from the people on this list! Yea to Charmypoo!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> OOps sorry for double post.
> As I have said before my husband had a Maltese (Tina) who was bought from a mall
> in 1986 and died in 2001. Tina by accident was in the backyard and my husbands
> aunt's dog was also there and they "Did the wild thing" and Tina gave birth to one puppy .
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

You know just because we think a dog is from a puppymill, it does not mean that they will be any less healthy. Offcourse every and any dog can get ill, just the same as every and any human.



Reputable breeders try to breed in a way that hopefully breeds out any illness that the dog's breeed is prone to, but i have read on some posts on this site that these puppymillers buy these expensive puppies from reputable breeders & then breed them themselves without the rep breeders consent.



Does'nt that make you wonder that actually these puppymill dogs could be related in some way to some of the more expensive pups.!!!!!!!!!



Just a thought!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I think what's nice about knowing your dog's ancestors is having a good idea about how your puppy will turn out. Looks, health and temperment. There are never any guarantees. Then we should consider nature vs nuture. Owners have control of alot of their dogs beauty, health and temperment. In the early 1980's my husband and I purchased a golden retriever from a pet store. We had young children and we heard GR's were great with kids. She had to be a puppymill dog. She was the sweetest, most loving dog in the world and she lived to the ripe old age of 17. She had a heart murmer for 10 years, but it didn't slow her down much. In the late 90's my 18 year old son came home with an 8 week old jack russel terrier from a backyard breeder. I know now that she was way to young! Although I love her dearly, she was a terror of a terrier. I spent $800.00 in training and the only one that got trained was me. Alpha dog to the extreme. She has never had a serious medical condition, but whew, what an exhausting dog! My son since married and took her to live with he and his wife. She is still healthy and trying to be boss of the house. Of course, if I had to do it all over again, I would still bring both of those dogs into my home. Love is love!
> 
> Since then with the help of this website and others, I have learned to research breeds and breeders. I think that I have a better chance getting a better all around quality dog from a responsible breeder. I fell in love with Maltese. For the first time I was getting a dog for me and not for my children. I didn't want a larger maltese with bichon in it's background because they produce more puppies or a maltese with the temperment of a terrier or a poodle. I want the loving temperment, beauty and health of a well bred maltese and the only way to up my chances for all of that is finding a puppy with the recommendations from the people on this list! Yea to Charmypoo!!!![/B]


Very well said. I think that health can't be guaranteed no matter what. I've read about supposedly well-bred Malts with health problems and pet store Malts without health problems. Using a responsible breeder, I think, does increase the odds that the Malt will be healthy.

HOWEVER, IMHO if you want an almost certainty of a Malt that is within breed standards, then a reputable breeder is the way to go. If you just want a small white dog, then a BYB may be just fine. If you want one that is close to breed standard in looks and temperament then you'll need to find a breeder who breeds to standard, understands pedigrees, etc.




> You know just because we think a dog is from a puppymill, it does not mean that they will be any less healthy. Offcourse every and any dog can get ill, just the same as every and any human.
> 
> Reputable breeders try to breed in a way that hopefully breeds out any illness that the dog's breeed is prone to, but i have read on some posts on this site that these puppymillers buy these expensive puppies from reputable breeders & then breed them themselves without the rep breeders consent.
> 
> ...


Yes, there may be cases of a "good" dog going to a puppymill but he will likely be bred to a bitch that is not of the same quality. And there will be no attention paid to pedigree, lineage, etc.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper came from a *reputable breeder* atleast she was at one time, Hollybelle Maltese. Gracie came from a backyard breeder......both are in perfect health. Gracie is a beautiful Maltese (IMHO) and she looks more like a standard Maltese than Cooper....go figure! I love them both dearly!!!!!!!! And am happy with how they each came about.









Gracie is just 5lbs - Cooper's normal weight is 7lbs (he is way overweight right now, but losing







)

Gracie has straight hair - Cooper has wavy.

Gracie has a flowing tail - Cooper has a pigy tail.

Anyway, you get the picture......to me, there are no guarantees what your Malt will look like or how healthy they will be just because you purchase from a reputable breeder.

That said, I personally would never purchase from a pet store...to me there are too many unknowns.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Stacy, The ACA stands for American Canine Association. I think there are a couple others that are considered bogus which are NAPDR (North American Purebred Dog Registry) and APA (American Purebred Assosciation). I don't know if APRI (America's Pet Registry Inc) is bogus or not. Someone can correct me on these.

I'm glad you've learnt a lot here, i'm in the same boat. I've gained so much more knowlegde about the breed since i've been here. I couldn't thank this place enough.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> 5. He wasn't sold with a spay/neuter contract (she plans to breed him to her shih tzu's)[/B]
























everything`s wrong here but the shih tzu part makes me crazy!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I think the only thing Maltese about Tanner is his face (what a sweet little face) his color, totally white, and his temperament. His legs are too long, his body is too long, he has liver problems. But I love him anyway, and I'm glad I got him and not someone else cuz he gets the best of care, not to mention the best of everything else, too. However, the next time I get a Malt, & there will be a next time, I'm going the reputable breeder route. I, too, have learned so much about Malts in particular and dogs in general. I've found myself really getting involved with this breed and have gone so far as to apply to be a foster mom with North Central and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. I have a feeling I'm going to end up with a house full of little white dogs, and that's OK.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I think everyone is entiled to feel how they do. It doesn't make you a snob unless you put someone down. It sounds like you talked to the lady and just learned about her. Doesn't sound like you said anything negative to her so she didn't walk away feeling bad. People have to learn for themselves about how these little babies should be treated. Having some stranger passing judgement on them isn't going to change anything IMO. So I think you did the right thing.

Having the perfect maltese is having a wonderful companion (not blood lines)

Amber


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Having the perfect maltese is having a wonderful companion (not blood lines)[/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I think everyone is entiled to feel how they do. It doesn't make you a snob unless you put someone down. It sounds like you talked to the lady and just learned about her. Doesn't sound like you said anything negative to her so she didn't walk away feeling bad. People have to learn for themselves about how these little babies should be treated. Having some stranger passing judgement on them isn't going to change anything IMO. So I think you did the right thing.
> 
> Having the perfect maltese is having a wonderful companion (not blood lines)
> 
> Amber[/B]










I totally agree..

Andrea~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW! I saw the title of this post about being a "maltese snob and its SM fault" and felt really sad. I didn't know that this is how it is here. I have to say I don't go around supporting puppymills, but I wouldn't turn a dog down on giving him a home because he came from a puppymill. Even the puppymill dogs have feelings, and they do derserve just as good as homes as dogs from breeders. I've run into people, who act like their dog is better than everyone elses just because of where they got their dog from. I think it is not very nice.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> WOW! I saw the title of this post about being a "maltese snob and its SM fault" and felt really sad. I didn't know that this is how it is here. I have to say I don't go around supporting puppymills, but I wouldn't turn a dog down on giving him a home because he came from a puppymill. Even the puppymill dogs have feelings, and they do derserve just as good as homes as dogs from breeders. I've run into people, who act like their dog is better than everyone elses just because of where they got their dog from. I think it is not very nice.[/B]



Knowing the original poster form previous posts, I think she is joking. I doubt she would be one to pup anyone's dog down.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She did not put anyone's dog down.. Reread her post. I get crazy too when it comes to Nemo,But that is not what Stacy was saying.. She is just saying how much she has learned here and what she noticed on
this particular day..


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

yes i thought the title is a little misleading. I know stacy and she is very sweet and loves all the dogs on SM. She was one of the first people to volunteer to help me get "Joey" (he was a pet store dog who needed to find a better home) so try to re-read the post with an open mind and i think you will see where stacy is coming from.

all of us understand the love for these little guys
Amber


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I actually did read it more than once. I don't see it the way you do, but thats ok. I don't think she put anyones dog down, I think she put all puppymill dogs down. I've had conversations like this before about what some people look at as "quality dogs" and I just don't feel the same way. I don't look at living beings, in that way.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

You guys (ok ladies) have my admiration. I appreciate the dedication
to your babies and to the betterment (is that a word?) of doggies in
general. Not being a lady (thankfully) I do appreciate the ability to
gain some insight and sensitivety that might not come so naturally.
I also appreciate having permission to love little white fluffy bundles
of love and activity.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I actually did read it more than once. I don't see it the way you do, but thats ok. I've had conversations like this before about what some people look at as "quality dogs" and I just don't feel the same way. I don't look at living beings, in that way.[/B]



That is what is great about SM people can have different ideas and that is ok. We can all agree that we love our fluffys


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I actually did read it more than once. I don't see it the way you do, but thats ok. I don't think she put anyones dog down, I think she put all puppymills dogs dowm. I've had conversations like this before about what some people look at as "quality dogs" and I just don't feel the same way. I don't look at living beings, in that way.[/B]










HUH,
Nemo is a puppy-mill dog!! She is just saying that this woman was not very responsible.
She was not putting down anyone, she even says in her post she almost bought a puppy-mill dog..
This is how I see it at least..

Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

One thing Stacy did point out was her disdain at the idea of the mixing of a Maltese with another breed. Now, I think she is to be commended for this.
If you could see some of the unfortunate souls I've taken in through the years, you would know that I do love all animals, but I am against puppymills and what they stand for. The only way we are going to stop these type operations is to have people quit buying from them. These people don't understand love of the breed--they understand $$$--and the dog that is bought is just going to be replaced with another. This forces these poor moms to live in substandard conditions and crank out more pups. 
And, since I'm on a tear today, I am against anyone who keeps their breeding dogs in crates, whether it be one of the "mills" in Missouri or one of the show breeders some of you so highly recommend. 
Now, for the remainder of the day, I promise to have a nice attitude.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> Cooper came from a *reputable breeder* atleast she was at one time, Hollybelle Maltese. Gracie came from a backyard breeder......both are in perfect health. Gracie is a beautiful Maltese (IMHO) and she looks more like a standard Maltese than Cooper....go figure! I love them both dearly!!!!!!!! And am happy with how they each came about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is totally off topic, but I love Coopers beautiful flowing curls. He looks so snuggly!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208596
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes adorable he is..









I am done here anyway...









Andrea~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am against puppymills too. It disgusts me how people can treat animals so badly.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

HAHA! HappyB I don't think you have been on too much of a tear today.









As for Stacy's post I seriously don't read it at all as her putting down puppymill dogs, I read it as her complimenting this forum for the education she received from all the great SM members and their posts and how very little this other maltese owner was educated about the breed and then to top it off she is considering breeding a breed she knows little about to another breed. Her comment could be applied to any dog, not neccessarily a puppy mill dog. It just so happened this puppy could have come from one. Stacy just has a great sense of humor that you start to pick up on after reading alot of her posts.









I won't even comment about myself and being a purebred snob because then you'll all hate me if you heard my thoughts on this topic as it relates to the breed I currently own and how I see other dogs of his breed.









Karyn


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> HAHA! HappyB I don't think you have been on too much of a tear today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I've had two Westminister wins with a male I co-own, and I have a champion female of the same breed, but I don't even breed them. I'm sure you and I could both swap stories about your opinions.

Personally, some of my best dogs--health and personality wise have been mixes who came to me free.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm a snob on BOTH sides of the fence. Can't stand puppy-mills, backyard breeders, or just plain ignorance while breeding. On the other hand, I would not pay 5K for a pet quality pup either. I would however, pay 5K to save the life of one in need.

In other words, I don't have a clue what I'm even talking about, or what my point is


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I'm a snob on BOTH sides of the fence. Can't stand puppy-mills, backyard breeders, or just plain ignorance while breeding. On the other hand, I would not pay 5K for a pet quality pup either. I would however, pay 5K to save the life of one in need.
> 
> In other words, I don't have a clue what I'm even talking about, or what my point is
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

JEEEZ!! Thank God it ended nice and I did not get suspended!!






































Andrea~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Darnit, I knew I should have edited the title. *smacks self* 

I honestly meant no offense with this post. Basically, I was REALLY and I mean REALLY excited to meet another Maltese owner at the training class. I could care less where the dog came from, it was a maltese and I was all kinds of happy. But after talking with her, I realized that her enthusiasm for the breed didn't match mine and that made me sad. Of course, she's owned him less than two weeks so it could still happen. 

When I was in my dog search, I didn't care where the dog came from, I just wanted a dog. Would I have loved it any less if it came from a petstore or puppy mill? NO! I might be more aggravated if it was more problematic than lucy, but I would have loved it because it was a maltese and it was mine. 

But I also don't think that I'm wrong when I say that most of the people I have met on here would NOT willingly purchase from a puppy mill/pet store unless it was a 'rescue' situation, and if I meant 'anything' by my post, it was this. I didn't mention puppymills to the owner or that is most likely where her dog came from. I mean, I didn't even burst her bubble when she commented that she'd like to get him completely potty trained in the next few weeks because we all know how unlikely that is *eyes own accident prone 8 mos old puppy laying on bed*

thank you to everybody who defended me! That was very sweet of you! I'm sorry to have caused a reason to 'need' defending. I am a smart*ass, I admit it. But I've also been the very first to admit that I know NOTHING, so imagine my profound surprise when I realized that hey, I _had _ learned something!









I never did see Lucy at 12 weeks but I can defintely say that this puppy was MUCH better adjusted at 12 weeks (and walking on a leash) than my <strike>purchased from a reputable breeder </strike> puppy was when I got her at 4 mos. She would have been shaking in my arms in the presence of so much activity (not that you'd know it now, the little spaz) 


Is it safe to admit though that I've definitely become a dog grooming product snob?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe she will be interested in learning more about Maltese and in the process decide not to breed her new baby. We can always hope and pray.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree... I have learned so much being apart of this forum!







I am well educated on how to go about purchasing a new puppy. I love my Kodie man... but I have to say that Kelsie has a wonderful, friendly personality. Kodie has some issues... haha... in a good way towards mommy... but hes lacking alot of what kelsie has... she was WELL socialized! I also have another comment... Kodie's hair is terrible... and I now see how a maltese hair is supposed to be like... Kelsie has wonderful hair! Basically... Kelsie was well bred. Kodie... well.. I paid alot of money for him (which I dont like how you have to pay so much money for maltese!) and he has a lot of issues...
I cant wait to take a picture of Kodie and Kelsie together!! You will see what I see at home... they are soooo different structurely and all around.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Maybe she will be interested in learning more about Maltese and in the process decide not to breed her new baby. We can always hope and pray.[/B]


Oh I hope so!! Do not think I haven't thought about corrupting her. *nods*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh I am just going to leave here and go back to my "Jokes Section"








Andrea~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh I am just going to leave here and go back to my "Jokes Section"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it something I said?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208768
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think andrea means she is leaving before she says something to get her kicked off!!!







I love you two, both of you have a great sense of humor.

Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence me wondering if I said something that would warrent a reply that would get her the boot! *iz paranoid*

Oh, it's supposed to be a lovely 108 degrees here on sunday. Lovely, I tell you.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Stacy, we've come to know and love your dry sense of humor; you haven't said anything amiss. You're a wonderful asset to this place! This medium simply doesn't make for the best conveyance of nuances, tone, inflection, facial expressions (smilies nothwithstanding). I also love the civility and common decency that SM members show to each other even when we may have differences of opinions.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> OOps sorry for double post.
> As I have said before my husband had a Maltese (Tina) who was bought from a mall
> in 1986 and died in 2001. Tina by accident was in the backyard and my husbands
> aunt's dog was also there and they "Did the wild thing" and Tina gave birth to one puppy .
> ...



with all due respect, i don't think that's the point. the point is that people are willing to pay upwards of $1000 because they don't want to support puppy mills. i paid a lot for izzy, not because i wanted a "perfect dog," but because i wanted to be absolutely sure that my money went to a responsible breeder who was in it for the betterment of the breed, and not to make money. yes, the added benefit of a non-puppymill dog is that it will ON AVERAGE be cheaper in the long run, but in my opinion, that is just an added benefit. just like there are no "guarantees" out there, there are no "deals" to be had either, and it's frustrating that so many people seem shocked to discover that their $500-or-less puppy came from a puppy mill.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208496
> 
> 
> 
> ...










What the heck are u talking about!!! I never said you should not pay 2000 or more for a
puppy, I just said if you do the health is not always guaranteed. I am looking for a lil puppy now and that is exactly what I expect to pay($2,000). I paid 800 for Nemo and I am not shocked









I am just better educated. Please re-read my post. I will not debate this, cause it's stupid...
















Andrea~

Stacy,
I was making a joke when I said I was going back to the Joke/Section.
I guess It was not to funny...







Well I thought it was

















XO Andrea~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Aaahhh, Andrea, see how well I know you....okay, I know you guys don't know what I am talking about, but Andrea does. Race ya' to the jokes section, girl.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Aaahhh, Andrea, see how well I know you....okay, I know you guys don't know what I am talking about, but Andrea does. Race ya' to the jokes section, girl.[/B]

















HHAHHHHAHHAHA


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208677
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww, thanks guys.....







but I gave him a hair cut yesterday for the summer. It's 103* here today...







. Of course in this kind of heat, we only go out to potty, then we're right back in the A/C. He's still curly though....he's got gobs of hair....very thick....but super super soft....just like cashmere.









*Here he is with his new 'do' looking so much thinner.....showing off his weight loss!!







*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208679
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes adorable he is..









I am done here anyway...









Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwww, thanks guys.....







but I gave him a hair cut yesterday for the summer. It's 103* here today...







. Of course in this kind of heat, we only go out to potty, then we're right back in the A/C. He's still curly though....he's got gobs of hair....very thick....but super super soft....just like cashmere.

















[/B][/QUOTE]

IT DOES NOT CHANGE THE FACT THAT HE IS ADORABLE

















ANDREA~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

So this is what happens when i go away from SM for a few hours











How comes i always miss all the action











Stacy, LOL your not a snob are you doll?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Let me just explain myself a little better here. When I mentioned 
my Mother-in- Laws dogs I just was trying to show an example of puppy-mill dogs who have lived
a long life, without any health problems.I would never suggest you buy a puppy-mill dog, I was just saying if you pay 200 or 2000, you can end up with the same problems or no problems..








Okay, did I say it right, I must be getting old, I even confuse myself...

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Let me just explain myself a little better here. When I mentioned
> my Mother-in- Laws dogs I just was trying to show an example of puppy-mill dogs who have lived
> a long life, without any health problems.I would never suggest you buy a puppy-mill dog, I was just saying if you pay 200 or 2000, you can end up with the same problems or no problems..
> 
> ...


 

Hey Andrea, you've confused me never mind you







bonkers


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208970
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I know .. Just forget it...I am not expressing myself in the right way..
Have no idea why, maybe it is those brain-cells again..
















Andrea~


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > I'm a snob on BOTH sides of the fence. Can't stand puppy-mills, backyard breeders, or just plain ignorance while breeding. On the other hand, I would not pay 5K for a pet quality pup either. I would however, pay 5K to save the life of one in need.
> >
> > In other words, I don't have a clue what I'm even talking about, or what my point is
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> i just LOVE his curls! chicks dig boys with gorgeous curls, you know[/B]


Oh _how I know_.....my husband has theeeee most gorgeous wavy hair!!


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> > > Let me just explain myself a little better here. When I mentioned
> > > my Mother-in- Laws dogs I just was trying to show an example of puppy-mill dogs who have lived
> > > a long life, without any health problems.I would never suggest you buy a puppy-mill dog, I was just saying if you pay 200 or 2000, you can end up with the same problems or no problems..
> > >
> > ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > > > Let me just explain myself a little better here. When I mentioned
> > > > my Mother-in- Laws dogs I just was trying to show an example of puppy-mill dogs who have lived
> > > > a long life, without any health problems.I would never suggest you buy a puppy-mill dog, I was just saying if you pay 200 or 2000, you can end up with the same problems or no problems..
> > > >
> > ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > > > > Let me just explain myself a little better here. When I mentioned
> > > > > my Mother-in- Laws dogs I just was trying to show an example of puppy-mill dogs who have lived
> > > > > a long life, without any health problems.I would never suggest you buy a puppy-mill dog, I was just saying if you pay 200 or 2000, you can end up with the same problems or no problems..
> > > > >
> > ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Eh. I have the market on ding-bat syndrome. My kids are well versed in the fact that I will most likely NOT remember something. *tosses back blonde hair* 

And if I had said it right in the first place, this entire 'discussion' would not have taken place! [/QUOTE] 



Oh well we still like you anyway! And we all love seeing Lucy's adorable face!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your a silly Lucy-Goosie...
You say what you mean and you mean what you say...That is what it's all about..


Hey !!

You do the hookey pookey and you turn ur self around that's what's it's all about//
ha that was good...










Good-Night All!

Andrea~


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

> One thing Stacy did point out was her disdain at the idea of the mixing of a Maltese with another breed. Now, I think she is to be commended for this.
> If you could see some of the unfortunate souls I've taken in through the years, you would know that I do love all animals, but I am against puppymills and what they stand for. The only way we are going to stop these type operations is to have people quit buying from them. These people don't understand love of the breed--they understand $$$--and the dog that is bought is just going to be replaced with another. This forces these poor moms to live in substandard conditions and crank out more pups.
> And, since I'm on a tear today, I am against anyone who keeps their breeding dogs in crates, whether it be one of the "mills" in Missouri or one of the show breeders some of you so highly recommend.
> Now, for the remainder of the day, I promise to have a nice attitude.[/B]


 Yippie HappyB. I agree 100%. I don't care how famous the lines of a breeders dogs are, I care about how those dogs live on a day to day basis, that is why we went to a breeder not a puppymill or petstore. I wanted to see that the parents of my furkids were continuing to have a good life whether they are having puppies or not. 
Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ..... I wanted to see that the parents of my furkids were continuing to have a good life whether they are having puppies or not.
> 
> Aimee[/B]


That's a great point!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209416
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I get requests for "retired dogs" from time to time. Just because one of my dogs doesn't produce pups doesn't mean they are not still a vital part of my family. I have dogs here who were spayed and have never had puppies. I just write people back and thank them for their inquiry, and let them know that my dogs and I will just grow older together. Pretty soon, we might have a full blown geriatric ward--they can wear belly bands and little panties, and I'll get me some adult pull ups.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! You are so awesome! *hugs you*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I completly understand why you want to grow old with them, they are our kids







but some people dont understand this & i think it is sad that they do not know what maltese love is


----------



## camigirl (May 31, 2006)

Puppy Mills or Show dogs...?

*I bought Tonka a English Bulldog from a very Show Home. What have I got today, a beautiful bulldog that has every problem in the world .







Cost me a fortune to purchase him ($$$$$$) Has cost me a fortune to keep him. I did my Homework, I wanted the Best. But no matter I did not receive what I paid for and OH!!! the breeder claims (NO Fault).







Her Quarantee , Return him she will give me a puppy WHEN SHE HAS ONE. She only breeds twice a year.Last year only one breeding took? You do the Math!!!







Tonka was born without testicles and severe allergys and joint problems. Instead of giving him back I asked for her to pay for the neutering only (genetic) and we would keep him. Would be cheaper for her then giving us anouther puppy. $260.00 was the cost for neutering. It would cost Thousands to give him a decent life. We had already had him 6 months and was very attached. She first declined and after several emails back and forth finally agreed. Did she ever pay NO. Did we pursue her NO. We decided we wanted the money to go for Tonka instead of a breeder who had no concerns but the dollar signs. We paid her in the thousand plus plus range she quelmed over $260.00 dollars. *

*She wanted him back so he could go to a rescue home. She was very active with the rescue service and breed clubs. We told her he was not a orphan he had a home where everyone loved him and he loved us. God placed Tonka with us so we could take care of him. I believe in Fate. *

*So my answer to this subject is you do not always get what you pay for even with a Show breeder home. Is there a quarantee for any dog, Yes ! But it is the breeder as well as the dog you have to beware of . ( And NO I will not tell who the breeder is) So do not ask.







*

*And YES I did get a quarantee for my little Toto that had in writing I could neuter him and keep him and still get a replacement if he had (No Testicles). She went the extra mile for Genetics....







*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Puppy Mills or Show dogs...?
> 
> *I bought Tonka a English Bulldog from a very Show Home. What have I got today, a beautiful bulldog that has every problem in the world .
> 
> ...


After hearing of so many problems with show breeders' puppies, for me the reason to buy from a "responsible" breeder will no longer be for a healthy dog. I don't think that is a reality any longer. Unfortunately I know of too many Malts from "responsible" breeders that have health issues (some fixable... some not) or who have died prematurely. 

However, I will continue to buy from such a breeder because what is the alternative? 

Pet Store: Puppies come from mills or brokers... either way buying from this source perpetuates a bad life for the parents of the puppies and perpetuates puppies taken too soon and forced to spend their young lives in a pet store environment. And very likely the puppy will not come home totally healthy and have coccida, kennel cough, ear mites, etc.

BYB: Some may be OK but it is a gamble whether the Malt will grow up with the appearance and temperament of the Maltese standard. And many (if not most) BYB's sell puppies at 8 weeks, which isn't good for them. And often the puppies are not healthy when sold. 

Puppy Millers: I don't think I even need to write anything here as it is surely obvious to everyone. 

So, what is really left? If one wants a purebred Maltese that is close to the breed standard and doesn't want to support puppy mills, the best bet is still with a responsible show breeder.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212706
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a perfect world, all the children born and all the puppies born would be perfect. Unfortunately, we live in the real world. No matter how good the breeder, there are still going to be some puppies who develop problems; however, I think the difference in a responsible breeder and a BYB or puppymill is that the responsible breeder will be selective in choosing the dogs they breed not only for standard, but for temperament and health. They will also work with the purchaser to make it right when/if there is a problem.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is very sweet! We got our Macy as a retiree, and I think it was because her breeder wanted her to be able to have more individual attention than she was able to offer her. I know she still had Macy's papa, though (Richelieu Legend of Veneridge), and he was at least 10 at the time.


----------



## camigirl (May 31, 2006)

*Well put HappyB ....."A responsible breeder will be selective in choosing the dogs they breed "meaning if they produce offspring that shows hereditary faults that are genetic they should reconsider their breeding program. Just because they came from the best does not mean they are going to produce the best. My Vet said that Tonka had every genetic fault that the Bulldog breed has and should definitely be taken back to the owner. He honestly looked disgusted and I left in tears. The breeder acted shocked and in defense and not once ever offered to settle peacefully or honestly.*

( I made a decision from what happened to not only examine the dogs but the breeders too. Stay away from the almighty I am the best,because they do not humble ever. They never make mistakes and their dogs are never bad. ) 

*There are breeders out there who do breed for quality and they do admit when they need to back up and look at what they are producing. We love Tonka and he loves us .. The cost is going to be forever but his love has no price with us. He also has found a friend with Toto and they are so funny together we are constantly laughing. The Beauty and the Beast.*

*Heartache is a long hard road and not just for the buyer ,the dog suffers the most. *


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

the point is not that puppymill dogs *DO NOT* deserve a loving home and family - of course they do, all dogs do. i, too, have this instinct to go into a pet store, buy all the dogs and save their lives. but i haven't met a dog i don't like. it's very, very hard for me to have to avoid bringing a pet store dog home with me... every instinct in my body says that i should (i'm an animal lover/animal rights advocate)... yet i won't do it. yes, it's very hard, but knowing what i know i can't do it. 

the point that people who are "in the know" about bad breeders are trying to make - and that you should get wise to - is that the fact that so many people get their dogs from puppymills/pet stores keeps them in business. the side effect of this is that there are thousands if not millions of dogs out there suffering every day. they don't get the love and affection that they need, the females are bred one litter after another for most of their lives without much rest in between pregnancies, they're kept in inhumane conditions, their health isn't considered... can you imagine a darling maltese - pregnant and living in her own filth - for all of her life? it's a terrible, tragic fate for any dog to have. 

the point is not that someone who gets their pet from a puppymill/pet store who is UNAWARE of the reality of their puppy's reality is a bad person. they're simply uneducated on the subject. this is excusable. AND, furthermore, this is why we should ALL be advocates for *GOOD* breeders and rescue organizations! we can help educate the general public. (a friend recently told me that her mother just bought a golden retriever/poodle mix from a pet store and i bit my tongue so i wouldn't start lecturing.)

BUT if you knowingly get your dog from a puppymill/pet store - and you're aware of the conditions that these dogs are kept in, their mistreatment, etc. - you are apart of the problem and should be dreadfully ashamed of yourself. giving these people your money is supporting their disgusting behaviour, allowing them to breed more dogs, allowing more abuse to go on. putting money in the bad guy's pocket! it may be easy for you to be able to get a puppy from a bad breeder because you feel like a saviour - and the dog's parents are out of sight, out of mind... but being in denial about something doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. of course, you've given a wonderful pup a great home... but your actions have a much more serious affect than simply giving a sweet dog a new home. 

i'm not AT ALL putting anyone down who has gotten their little angel from one of these places. i just feel that if more people know the truth, they'll stop going to puppymills/pet stores and that should be our goal as animal/dog/maltese lovers. 

rather than getting a dog from a pet store/puppmill - why not get your dog from a rescue organization? many of those dogs have been rescued from puppymills, are underweight and afraid, and in *need* of a family to care for them. and by getting your dog from a rescue, you're supporting the rescue organization and NOT puppymills/pet stores. 

pet stores should be illegal. i believe they are in the UK, and i'm at a loss as to why they're not in north america. i can't even walk by the one near where i live because i know about what goes on, and it makes me want to cry every time... so i avoid it, turn my head, and don't look inside. i know there are organizations that are trying to abolish pet stores, and i fully support them. maybe we should all contribute to this cause so we can get something done. 

the point of this very long post is that if you know anything about puppymills/pet stores, you have *no excuse * to support them. period. 



> WOW! I saw the title of this post about being a "maltese snob and its SM fault" and felt really sad. I didn't know that this is how it is here. I have to say I don't go around supporting puppymills, but I wouldn't turn a dog down on giving him a home because he came from a puppymill. Even the puppymill dogs have feelings, and they do derserve just as good as homes as dogs from breeders. I've run into people, who act like their dog is better than everyone elses just because of where they got their dog from. I think it is not very nice.[/B]


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

and, by the way (in case i wasn't clear), i agree that the right thing to do is to welcome a puppymill dog into your home if you come across one from a rescue or somewhere else. i'm the same way.









and snobby maltese owners are just as bad as _aware_ pet store/puppy mill buyers.







they're all dogs, at the end of the day. all dogs are great, no matter their background or breed or cost. a champion bloodline doesn't make a superior dog. (i've had people email me to tell me that my breeder doesn't show a champion maltese... why would i care about that?) anyone that would turn their nose up at a rescue dog, or any dog "beneath their standards" (mut)... well, it's just so sad to me. 




> WOW! I saw the title of this post about being a "maltese snob and its SM fault" and felt really sad. I didn't know that this is how it is here. I have to say I don't go around supporting puppymills, but I wouldn't turn a dog down on giving him a home because he came from a puppymill. Even the puppymill dogs have feelings, and they do derserve just as good as homes as dogs from breeders. I've run into people, who act like their dog is better than everyone elses just because of where they got their dog from. I think it is not very nice.[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> the point is not that puppymill dogs *DO NOT* deserve a loving home and family - of course they do, all dogs do. i, too, have this instinct to go into a pet store, buy all the dogs and save their lives. but i haven't met a dog i don't like. it's very, very hard for me to have to avoid bringing a pet store dog home with me... every instinct in my body says that i should (i'm an animal lover/animal rights advocate)... yet i won't do it. yes, it's very hard, but knowing what i know i can't do it.
> 
> the point that people who are "in the know" about bad breeders are trying to make - and that you should get wise to - is that the fact that so many people get their dogs from puppymills/pet stores keeps them in business. the side effect of this is that there are thousands if not millions of dogs out there suffering every day. they don't get the love and affection that they need, the females are bred one litter after another for most of their lives without much rest in between pregnancies, they're kept in inhumane conditions, their health isn't considered... can you imagine a darling maltese - pregnant and living in her own filth - for all of her life? it's a terrible, tragic fate for any dog to have.
> 
> ...


This whole thread went SERIOUSLY off topic. I could have changed the title of the post, but I didn't because I knew what I was trying to say and if people tried to read more into it (and me) than oh well. I don't snub dogs. but I am now a snob as far as puppy mills go and since I almost bought from one myself, it makes me that much more thankful that i didn't and has given me that much firmer of a stance about it. 

The puppy is adorable, btw and very sweet. I'm just sad that I can't talk maltese 24/7 with its owner! She is still in the overwhelmed stage and hasn't reached the "OMG I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THIS DOG' phase <strike>although I'm not sure she'll ever get there</strike>

EDIT- Just so we're clear here, I do not think my dog is better than everybody elses. Can I talk about how wonderful she is and how much I love her all day long? Oh, you betcha. But that's me being obsessed, not me being a snob.


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

i wasn't talking about *you* re: maltese snobs, etc.! you had the exact same reaction that i would have in that situation. in fact, i have felt the same way in certain situations. you feel for the owner for not knowing, feel for the dog... but because you know about breeders, etc. you can't help but to think about it. 




> This whole thread went SERIOUSLY off topic. I could have changed the title of the post, but I didn't because I knew what I was trying to say and if people tried to read more into it (and me) than oh well. I don't snub dogs. but I am now a snob as far as puppy mills go and since I almost bought from one myself, it makes me that much more thankful that i didn't and has given me that much firmer of a stance about it.
> 
> The puppy is adorable, btw and very sweet. I'm just sad that I can't talk maltese 24/7 with its owner! She is still in the overwhelmed stage and hasn't reached the "OMG I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THIS DOG' phase <strike>although I'm not sure she'll ever get there</strike>[/B]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I know what it's like to be informed as you are saying. When I took J.J. to the vet for his well check I saw a little yorkie waiting to be seen. So of course I asked why they were there. The little 9 week old puppy just came from the ER having fluids pumped into him and had 2 seizures, they got him at 8 weeks and I didn't say anything just that they should get some nutrical incase he doesn't eat well. Just knowing what "should" be done for these babies makes you all to aware of the other little ones you see.

Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i wasn't talking about *you* re: maltese snobs, etc.! you had the exact same reaction that i would have in that situation. in fact, i have felt the same way in certain situations. you feel for the owner for not knowing, feel for the dog... but because you know about breeders, etc. you can't help but to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wipes brow* Phew. I got paranoid there for a minute!!! 

As far as champions in the background, it's not so much a 'snob' thing as a breed standard thing, I don't think anyway. When you have a dog with champion lines, you have a greater chance of having a dog that conforms more closely to the standard, especially if you're looking for a pup that you want to stay within 4-7 lb range.

Does it mean it's a better dog?

Of course not, as we've already discussed! I had no idea who was in lucy's background when I bought her, the names meant nothing to me. She was sold to me as pet but come to find out, she conforms to the standard and is showable. Because I bought her as a pet with a limited registration, I have to have her finished as a champion if I ever wanted to breed her. And you know what? I'm perfectly happy with that arrangement because I know I'm lucky to even have the opportunity! 

But in the end, it all comes down to our dogs and how much we love them (which is why we are all here!) 

And I can't believe nobody has called me out on saying I'm a dog product snob. That I'm perfectly willing to cop to! If it's sold in a store, I don't want it. It has to come in the mail, you know.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213222
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Stacy, 

Shame on you, you NO GOOD, EVIL-DOING DOG PRODUCT SNOB!

Love, 
Lucida


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213390
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wipes brow* Phew. I got paranoid there for a minute!!! 

As far as champions in the background, it's not so much a 'snob' thing as a breed standard thing, I don't think anyway. When you have a dog with champion lines, you have a greater chance of having a dog that conforms more closely to the standard, especially if you're looking for a pup that you want to stay within 4-7 lb range.

Does it mean it's a better dog?

Of course not, as we've already discussed! I had no idea who was in lucy's background when I bought her, the names meant nothing to me. She was sold to me as pet but come to find out, she conforms to the standard and is showable. Because I bought her as a pet with a limited registration, I have to have her finished as a champion if I ever wanted to breed her. And you know what? I'm perfectly happy with that arrangement because I know I'm lucky to even have the opportunity! 

But in the end, it all comes down to our dogs and how much we love them (which is why we are all here!) 

And I can't believe nobody has called me out on saying I'm a dog product snob. That I'm perfectly willing to cop to! If it's sold in a store, I don't want it. It has to come in the mail, you know.








[/B][/QUOTE]

Dear Stacy, 

Shame on you, you NO GOOD, EVIL-DOING DOG PRODUCT SNOB!

Love, 
Lucida
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well i was just about to say that









Product Snob


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> WOW! I saw the title of this post about being a "maltese snob and its SM fault" and felt really sad. I didn't know that this is how it is here. I have to say I don't go around supporting puppymills, but I wouldn't turn a dog down on giving him a home because he came from a puppymill. Even the puppymill dogs have feelings, and they do derserve just as good as homes as dogs from breeders. I've run into people, who act like their dog is better than everyone elses just because of where they got their dog from. I think it is not very nice.[/B]



After reading some posts I want to make it clear I do not support puppymills. I don't buy anything from stores that sell animals for pets. Not even a toy or box of cookies. I actually won't even go into a store that sells puppies because it makes me so sad. 

My only point was its not a dogs fault where they came from and they deserve to be LOVED. Their parents also deserve to be loved but because of peoples greed they are forced to live a life of misery in deplorable conditions. It is very sad that this is legal. People need to get involved to try to change the laws. In some states puppymills are not allowed.

There are people out there who are dog snobs. I've met some and listen to what comes out of peoples mouths and I'm shocked. 


All Maltese deserve to be Spoiled Maltese whether they came from a puppymill or were lucky enough to be born in a place where they got the love and the attention they needed.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

So far out of the breeders I have bought my furkidz from, I can recommend Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi</span>. </span>
</span>






<div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(camigirl @ Jun 28 2006, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=212706<div class=\'quotemain\'>Puppy Mills or Show dogs...?

*I bought Tonka a English Bulldog from a very Show Home. What have I got today, a beautiful bulldog that has every problem in the world .







Cost me a fortune to purchase him ($$$$$$) Has cost me a fortune to keep him. I did my Homework, I wanted the Best. But no matter I did not receive what I paid for and OH!!! the breeder claims (NO Fault).







Her Quarantee , Return him she will give me a puppy WHEN SHE HAS ONE. She only breeds twice a year.Last year only one breeding took? You do the Math!!!







Tonka was born without testicles and severe allergys and joint problems. Instead of giving him back I asked for her to pay for the neutering only (genetic) and we would keep him. Would be cheaper for her then giving us anouther puppy. $260.00 was the cost for neutering. It would cost Thousands to give him a decent life. We had already had him 6 months and was very attached. She first declined and after several emails back and forth finally agreed. Did she ever pay NO. Did we pursue her NO. We decided we wanted the money to go for Tonka instead of a breeder who had no concerns but the dollar signs. We paid her in the thousand plus plus range she quelmed over $260.00 dollars. *

*She wanted him back so he could go to a rescue home. She was very active with the rescue service and breed clubs. We told her he was not a orphan he had a home where everyone loved him and he loved us. God placed Tonka with us so we could take care of him. I believe in Fate. *

*So my answer to this subject is you do not always get what you pay for even with a Show breeder home. Is there a quarantee for any dog, Yes ! But it is the breeder as well as the dog you have to beware of . ( And NO I will not tell who the breeder is) So do not ask.







*

*<span style="color:#6600cc">And YES I did get a quarantee for my little Toto that had in writing I could neuter him and keep him and still get a replacement if he had (No Testicles). She went the extra mile for Genetics....







*[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> So far out of the breeders I have bought my furkidz from, I can recommend Chalet de Maltese who bred my Lexi</span>. </span>
> </span>
> 
> 
> ...


<div class=\'quotemain\'> Puppy Mills or Show dogs...?

*I bought Tonka a English Bulldog from a very Show Home. What have I got today, a beautiful bulldog that has every problem in the world .







Cost me a fortune to purchase him ($$$$$$) Has cost me a fortune to keep him. I did my Homework, I wanted the Best. But no matter I did not receive what I paid for and OH!!! the breeder claims (NO Fault).







Her Quarantee , Return him she will give me a puppy WHEN SHE HAS ONE. She only breeds twice a year.Last year only one breeding took? You do the Math!!!







Tonka was born without testicles and severe allergys and joint problems. Instead of giving him back I asked for her to pay for the neutering only (genetic) and we would keep him. Would be cheaper for her then giving us anouther puppy. $260.00 was the cost for neutering. It would cost Thousands to give him a decent life. We had already had him 6 months and was very attached. She first declined and after several emails back and forth finally agreed. Did she ever pay NO. Did we pursue her NO. We decided we wanted the money to go for Tonka instead of a breeder who had no concerns but the dollar signs. We paid her in the thousand plus plus range she quelmed over $260.00 dollars. *

*She wanted him back so he could go to a rescue home. She was very active with the rescue service and breed clubs. We told her he was not a orphan he had a home where everyone loved him and he loved us. God placed Tonka with us so we could take care of him. I believe in Fate. *

*So my answer to this subject is you do not always get what you pay for even with a Show breeder home. Is there a quarantee for any dog, Yes ! But it is the breeder as well as the dog you have to beware of . ( And NO I will not tell who the breeder is) So do not ask.







*

*<span style="color:#6600cc">And YES I did get a quarantee for my little Toto that had in writing I could neuter him and keep him and still get a replacement if he had (No Testicles). She went the extra mile for Genetics....







*[/B][/QUOTE] 

[/B][/QUOTE] 

Hey Camigirl,

Tell it like it is..I like that!!!



Andrea~



and Stacy,

we all know what you meant by your post, no you are not a snob(that was just the heading of this thread) and those of us who know you, love you so just forget it.. It's so hard sometimes to write words on this computer, I know I am always in trouble











Andrea~


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> the point is not that someone who gets their pet from a puppymill/pet store who is UNAWARE of the reality of their puppy's reality is a bad person. they're simply uneducated on the subject. this is excusable. AND, furthermore, this is why we should ALL be advocates for *GOOD* breeders and rescue organizations! we can help educate the general public. (a friend recently told me that her mother just bought a golden retriever/poodle mix from a pet store and i bit my tongue so i wouldn't start lecturing.)
> 
> BUT if you knowingly get your dog from a puppymill/pet store - and you're aware of the conditions that these dogs are kept in, their mistreatment, etc. - you are apart of the problem and should be dreadfully ashamed of yourself. giving these people your money is supporting their disgusting behaviour, allowing them to breed more dogs, allowing more abuse to go on. putting money in the bad guy's pocket! it may be easy for you to be able to get a puppy from a bad breeder because you feel like a saviour - and the dog's parents are out of sight, out of mind... but being in denial about something doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. of course, you've given a wonderful pup a great home... but your actions have a much more serious affect than simply giving a sweet dog a new home.[/B]


AMEN. I might get your post printed on a tee-shirt!



> After hearing of so many problems with show breeders' puppies, for me the reason to buy from a "responsible" breeder will no longer be for a healthy dog. I don't think that is a reality any longer. Unfortunately I know of too many Malts from "responsible" breeders that have health issues (some fixable... some not) or who have died prematurely.
> 
> However, I will continue to buy from such a breeder because what is the alternative?
> 
> ...


This is exactly the line of reasoning I offer when people make fun of me for buying a "showdog" (even though he was sold on a no-show, limited registration, neuter-him-or-i'll-claim-you're-firstborn-child contract). I volunteer at the local SPCA and people get VERY pissed off when they find out that Izzy came from a breeder, and are generally not interested in hearing my lecture about the different kinds of breeders out there. I would have gotten a maltese from a rescue organization, but since I'd never had a dog before, my chances of being approved for adoption were very slim.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do think you were under the impression that I was seriously admitting to being a dog snob. Either that or you wanted to misinterpret my post to suit your own purposes. That's totally fine. 

BUT if I was a snob against puppymills dogs (I'm talking about the actual DOG, not the place) I would not have gushed all over it, let Lucy play with it or offered to bring the owner my tried and true whitening shampoos. It's a big DUH to me that it's not the dogs fault where they came from! I don't think I said anything in my post about the dog that could<strike>or should</strike> have been construed as putting it down as 'inferior', merely unfortunate.

Not like those inferior AND unfortunate dog grooming products that keep trying to go home from Petsmart, btw *turns up nose* I will embrace my dog product snobbery with pride, darnit.









What? I can't change the subject? *sighs* Seriously though, whatever you think you read in my original post was really not there, except for bonus points for actually learning stuff about the breed and showing my disdain for the way puppymills treat puppies. 

That is all.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

I do think you were under the impression that I was seriously admitting to being a dog snob. Either that or you wanted to misinterpret my post to suit your own purposes. That's totally fine. 

BUT if I was a snob against puppymills dogs (I'm talking about the actual DOG, not the place) I would not have gushed all over it, let Lucy play with it or offered to bring the owner my tried and true whitening shampoos. It's a big DUH to me that it's not the dogs fault where they came from! I don't think I said anything in my post about the dog that could<strike>or should</strike> have been construed as putting it down as 'inferior', merely unfortunate.

Not like those inferior AND unfortunate dog grooming products that keep trying to go home from Petsmart, btw *turns up nose* I will embrace my dog product snobbery with pride, darnit.









What? I can't change the subject? *sighs* Seriously though, whatever you think you read in my original post was really not there, except for bonus points for actually learning stuff about the breed and showing my disdain for the way puppymills treat puppies. 

That is all.















[/QUOTE]









What purpose would I have to misinterpret your post? I read your post and thats how I interpreted it. It certainly was not my intent to upset you. The last post I made on this thread here had nothing to do with you. I just wanted to make my feelings clear regarding puppymills. One of the posts made by someone else made it seem like that I support puppymills and that upset me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think we should just let this thread end now, cause it is getting ridiculous!!





really











Andrea~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I think we should just let this thread end now, cause it is getting ridiculous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it certainly is getting ridiculous. Its taking too much time from PLAY time. 


I Found Nemo, by the way I saw your post on the Happy birthday Princess Charlotte thread and it is SO CUTE!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I do think you were under the impression that I was seriously admitting to being a dog snob. Either that or you wanted to misinterpret my post to suit your own purposes. That's totally fine. 

BUT if I was a snob against puppymills dogs (I'm talking about the actual DOG, not the place) I would not have gushed all over it, let Lucy play with it or offered to bring the owner my tried and true whitening shampoos. It's a big DUH to me that it's not the dogs fault where they came from! I don't think I said anything in my post about the dog that could<strike>or should</strike> have been construed as putting it down as 'inferior', merely unfortunate.

Not like those inferior AND unfortunate dog grooming products that keep trying to go home from Petsmart, btw *turns up nose* I will embrace my dog product snobbery with pride, darnit.









What? I can't change the subject? *sighs* Seriously though, whatever you think you read in my original post was really not there, except for bonus points for actually learning stuff about the breed and showing my disdain for the way puppymills treat puppies. 

That is all.















[/QUOTE]









What purpose would I have to misinterpret your post? I read your post and thats how I interpreted it. It certainly was not my intent to upset you. The last post I made on this thread here had nothing to do with you. I just wanted to make my feelings clear regarding puppymills. One of the posts made by someone else made it seem like that I support puppymills and that upset me.
[/QUOTE]

You didn't upset me. I actually thought it was funny because I know I'm not like that and I know how I meant it. But i could definitely have been clearer in the orignial post, so my bad.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, Cut! 

Curtain Call,
Audience Claps,
Actors Take Bows,
Standing Ovation,
Curtains Shut, 
Fade into black.

Tony Awards to be given next week. Nobel Peace Prizes to follow.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OK, Cut!
> 
> Curtain Call,
> Audience Claps,
> ...




















**takes a bow**


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!! She is Nemo's love..











I know I am







But hey, that's just me...



Andrea~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213681
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213774
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!! She is Nemo's love..











I know I am







But hey, that's just me...



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213858
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was in no way calling you nuts. I only ? because it looked like you were calling me a wacko. I am sorry I got involved in this thread, I am new here and just learning what to stay away from. If the original poster wanted to approve how people interperet her post and peoples replys I wish someone would have told me first.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213864
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!! She is Nemo's love..











I know I am







But hey, that's just me...



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was in no way calling you nuts. Your statement looked as though you were calling me a wacko. So I just questioned it. I'm sorry I got involved in this thread. I'm somewhat new here so I am still learning what to stay away from.
[/B][/QUOTE] 



No I was not calling you nuts, I was calling myself that, but I am joking, I was saying I was nuts cause of my repley from Nemo to Princess Charlotte , I was just kidding..If I offended you I am sorry.

Andrea~

EDIT: I am leaving now, cause this thread is making my friggin head spin.. Nobody understands what anyone else is typing, so I am done!!!

Andrea~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213864
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!! She is Nemo's love..











I know I am







But hey, that's just me...



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was in no way calling you nuts. I only ? because it looked like you were calling me a wacko. I am sorry I got involved in this thread, I am new here and just learning what to stay away from. If the original poster wanted to approve how people interperet her post and peoples replys I wish someone would have told me first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, first off let me say I'm sorry you got involved here. I'm sitting here shaking my head, to be honest, wondering where things went off course (not at you cos I just lurve you)

PreciousPaws - I am in no way trying to keep this going but I just have to say that there is no problem here as far as I'm concerned and I'm not really sure why I'm seeing one. I'm also new here. I'm a smart*ss and I admit that freely. But I've also taken the time to get to know people, which has made all the difference in the world in being able to interpret people's replies and comments. It's obvioius you've had some bad experiences with rude maltese owners but please let me assure that I am in NO WAY trying to add to that. And the wonderful people on this forum freely admit also that they are crazy and whacko so if you see







, the best thing to do is just assume that they are referring to themselves OR they are teasing somebody and joking around. 

So can we just be friends here? *looks hopeful* Or at least agree to disagree over uh, whatever the problem/issue/kerfluffle is? 

*hugs you and hopes you don't think you have to stay away from me*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was in no way calling you nuts. Your statement looked as though you were calling me a wacko. So I just questioned it. I'm sorry I got involved in this thread. I'm somewhat new here so I am still learning what to stay away from.
[/B][/QUOTE] 



No I was not calling you nuts, I was calling myself that, but I am joking, I was saying I was nuts cause of my repley from Nemo to Princess Charlotte , I was just kidding..If I offended you I am sorry.

Andrea~

EDIT: I am leaving now, cause this thread is making my friggin head spin.. Nobody understands what anyone else is typing, so I am done!!!

Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I misunderstood that one. Sorry.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
[/B][/QUOTE] 

What does ? mean??? If I am nuts, yea I am














But in a good way!!!



Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was in no way calling you nuts. I only ? because it looked like you were calling me a wacko. I am sorry I got involved in this thread, I am new here and just learning what to stay away from. If the original poster wanted to approve how people interperet her post and peoples replys I wish someone would have told me first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, first off let me say I'm sorry you got involved here. I'm sitting here shaking my head, to be honest, wondering where things went off course (not at you cos I just lurve you)

PreciousPaws - I am in no way trying to keep this going but I just have to say that there is no problem here as far as I'm concerned and I'm not really sure why I'm seeing one. I'm also new here. I'm a smart*ss and I admit that freely. But I've also taken the time to get to know people, which has made all the difference in the world in being able to interpret people's replies and comments. It's obvioius you've had some bad experiences with rude maltese owners but please let me assure that I am in NO WAY trying to add to that. And the wonderful people on this forum freely admit also that they are crazy and whacko so if you see







, the best thing to do is just assume that they are referring to themselves OR they are teasing somebody and joking around. 

So can we just be friends here? *looks hopeful* Or at least agree to disagree over uh, whatever the problem/issue/kerfluffle is? 

*hugs you and hopes you don't think you have to stay away from me*
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know why you are seeing a problem either. I wrote my original couple of posts and just stayed away from it. I took a quick look and noticed what I wrote was still being quoted and then saw where someone actually thought that I support puppymills. (which is so not true) . Then because I tried to clear it up look what happened. The reason I added the part about dog snobs is because thats what everyone keeps writing about and there really are dog snobs and I think it's really sad. I was not referring to you at all.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Joe, can this thread be deleted please? It's driving me and Andrea bonkers. *holds head*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i'm just glad the UK is not allowed to sell pups/kittens in pet shops & i am also glad that we are not over run with puppymills. 

I think your Government has alot to answer too!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well i'm just glad the UK is not allowed to sell pups/kittens in pet shops & i am also glad that we are not over run with puppymills.
> 
> I think your Government has alot to answer too![/B]


 

Elaine,

I agree we do, but I would not want to live anywhere else on earth, than here..

I treasure what this nation has given to me and I treasure my freedom as I am sure you do(can't wait till you come to ny)but Iraq is everyone's concern at the moment, and I wish we would just get out of there and bring our precious soldiers home







let them handle there own stuff and let us get back to ours!!!



XO Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bren - it is a sad situation, i think when we know we have found a good vet, then we are lucky! I feel my vet loves animals, when i take any of mine to the vet, he plays with them before he checks them over & if its just a quick visit (like if i'm being a para mum) he does'nt charge for the consultation. I dread the day he retires & someone else takes over












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea - luv the States, it's thee place









Ragarding Iraq this is sad & lots of soldiers are loosing their lives & also innocent Iraqi people, but i don't think leaving them to their own devices is a good idea. It is a sad day when other countries have to step in









P.S. NY here i come. Cant wait, right kids hurry up & grow up!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

.......


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Aw, it's sad to see people feeling bad like this over this thread.

The gov. should be taking more of a stand. Though maybe someone should create a new thread and let everything in this thread die down or wait for Joe to close it. It's not worth people arguing when it seems like everyone agree's on the core points such as not supporting puppymills.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! I've been away for a while and I've only had time to pop into SM for a few minutes everyday, and it was mostly to check out picture post, but geez... When you see a topic with 100 replys it catches your attention. 

Well I read throught all of the replys and saw that one topic didn't really get touched on.

Stacey (Kodies mom) I love Kodie's hair! I love how it is straight as nails and always super shiney.


----------

